# A "Nautical" Pen



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a customer request a "nautical" pen that he could keep on his sailboat (a nice 36-foot Beneteau cruiser).  He wanted something fairly large, since he has trouble holding slim pens, and was interested in teak.

After visiting his boat, and seeing that all his interior woodwork was cherry, not teak, I came up with this:





I have some misgivings about it really being "nautical".  I believe the cherry and chrome will accent the boat's fittings nicely, and the turk's head knot is quite grippy, but is that really enough?  Short of inlaying the Beneteau logo, or other sailing image, what else could I do?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## pete00 (Dec 6, 2006)

howdy

nice touch with the knot, im not sure as well if it looks nautical enough.

I have seen a pen somewhere that was made to resemble a belaying pin.

http://www.woodenboatfittings.com.au/pins.htm

just food for thought

pete


----------



## ashaw (Dec 6, 2006)

I you have the why don't you laser engrave the Beneteau cruiser into the upper barrel.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 6, 2006)

Having an anchor lazer engraved on the cap would dress it up nice.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 6, 2006)

I like it.  I think you should look into laser engraving.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't lazer anything in it to ruin it!
Have you considered adding another ropey thingy to the top secton underneath the clip?
You can also turn down the black PC brass CB and add the ropey thingy there.Leave part of it to act as a "Stop"
That black piece is not necessary once the pen is assembled otehr than to guide the tranny in.The refill can be changed out from the nib end.If the PC black piece is ommitted the upper tube needs to be lengthened.


----------



## boadywoods (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I wouldn't lazer anything in it to ruin it!
> Have you considered adding another ropey thingy to the top secton underneath the clip?
> You can also turn down the black PC brass CB and add the ropey thingy there.Leave part of it to act as a "Stop"
> That black piece is not necessary once the pen is assembled otehr than to guide the tranny in.The refill can be changed out from the nib end.If the PC black piece is ommitted the upper tube needs to be lengthened.



Its called a Turks Head Knot. Something you have been talking about the past couple of days in rants. Your subtle rudeness doesnt pass up everyone.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boadywoods_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Jeff make a post earlier today about this kind of pot shot? And you didn't even bother saying anything to Eric about the pen, or his questions.

My apologies, Eric! I like the pen as it is. Laser engraving is a personal preference, but I don't really think it needs it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boadywoods_
> Its called a Turks Head Knot. Something you have been talking about the past couple of days in rants. Your subtle rudeness doesnt pass up everyone.



Your OBVIOUS rudeness doesn't pass ANYONE up.  There is no call for this type of post.

As regards, the pen, I like the subtleness of the nautical reference...and by incorporating the cherry of his interior, I think you've got a hit!


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />I have seen a pen somewhere that was made to resemble a belaying pin.



Lol, yes, the "Belaying Pen" http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17315&SearchTerms=belaying,pen is one of mine.  Unfortunately in this case, it was too slim for the customer.  His "easy to hold" requirement led me to put the knot and the beads down at the nib.  The bead at the finial is just for continuity.  My original concept had single beads on each side of the centerband also.  When I saw the shape taking form, however, I felt it looked too traditional and turned them off.

I'm thinking of recreating the Belaying Pen using a cigar pen kit rather than a slimline.  I haven't quite decided yet how much of the hardware to leave off.  I expect I'll either turn down, omit, or counterbore the centerband entirely on that one. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gerryr (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it looks great as it is, but that doesn't mean I don't agree with Eagle's "ropey thingy" idea.  That could be a very nice touch.  But, you don't really need to do anything else to it.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



eric
Im ammazed i even remembered it and 
Boy am i glad i didnt say anything bad about it, or say i invented it...LOL im sorry ....[].[]

pete


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />...that doesn't mean I don't agree with Eagle's "ropey thingy" idea.  That could be a very nice touch.


Yes, I think Eagle has an interesting idea, especially about replacing the centerband.  If so, I might choose a different knot, so "ropey thingy" could be an accurate description at this point. 

I did consider adding another knot at the finial, but felt two turk's heads would make the pen too busy.  My normal inclination would be to put the decoration at the finial end (especially given the shape of a cigar pen clip), but in this instance, I wanted it to be part of the grip.

Hmmm, maybe I should make a version with the Beneteau logo engraved - just so I can show it to the factory rep next time I see him, lol.

Thanks for all the comments,
Eric


----------



## emackrell (Dec 6, 2006)

IMHO, the ropey thingy instantly gives the pen an unmistakable nautical air.  It's also functional and looks very cool.  I'll bet some of your friend's crew or fellow sailors have bracelets made in the same way (long a pastime on the midwatch).  I would not mess with it further, it looks great!


cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 6, 2006)

Eric,
Nice work.  Having done quite a few turks head knots over the years, it looks very nice.  My only concern would be having it part of the grip might cause it to get grungy and start to show wear after a while.  Placed under the clip at the finial would help eliminate this problem.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />My only concern would be having it part of the grip might cause it to get grungy and start to show wear after a while.


Well, the entire knot is sealed with CA glue, so I expect it to hold up.  Otherwise, yes, it would get grimy fast.  I one used waxed whipping twine without thoroughly washing my hands first.  That turk's head was dirty before I finished tying it, lol.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you make the ropey thingy out of cotton or nylon?
Even noylon will discolor but it will not stay sealed in CA.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />I'll bet some of your friend's crew or fellow sailors have bracelets made in the same way (long a pastime on the midwatch).


Lol, yes, I find that tying women turk's head handcuff... - er, I mean bracelets is a great way to break the ice []

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Did you make the ropey thingy out of cotton or nylon?
> Even noylon will discolor but it will not stay sealed in CA.


#8 whipping twine, which is made of Dacron.  I tried #4 in the past, but it was too small.  After snugging the turk's head down securely and burying the ends, I carefully saturated it with thin CA.  I don't think that knot will go anywhere without the rest of the pen (or at least the lower blank).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the knots.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice knot. 
I think it's elegant and understated. Perfict!
Please don't lazer it.


----------



## emackrell (Dec 6, 2006)

I've seen a weathered-look type of small stuff that was silvery grey in color.  Might obviate the discoloration problem.

Or just do what the bosun's mates always do... PAINT IT![]

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 6, 2006)

Personal opinion, but I'm thinking the Rope Band might look better at the top... Doesn't look Comfortable to me where it's at.   Either way, it really is a great looking pen.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 6, 2006)

If you're concerned about it discoloring or fading, get some Color Preserver made by Gudebrod.  This is commonly used by rod builders so the thread wraps don't fade.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Might obviate the discoloration problem.
> cheers  Eileen [8D]



Alright, Eileen, that's quite enough of that kinda talk! This is a family site, remember?[}]


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 6, 2006)

I like it, however I will agree with others that the knot will probably get grungy after a while. Did you seal the knot with anything?
Andy


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 6, 2006)

Eric,
I like the pen as you did it.. nice work.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 7, 2006)

You could have six different versions of the pen  and some would love or hate each one of them!!

Not to worry........

Nice job, Eric!!

I like the idea of the a TH for a centerband and agree that a knot and laser image would be too much.

If your client can afford a boat like that, he can probably afford two pens.  Why not a set...one lasered and one knot??


----------



## johncrane (Dec 8, 2006)

Excellent pen.[]


----------

